# Write for BL



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Some on here might actually make the grade. They are inviting submissions for those wishing to be the next ADB or Abnett.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Home/write-for-black-library.html


----------



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

I will try. I write fanfiction and short stories regulary and I always wanted to write something up for Black Library. Luckily they want short stories since im not that good with proper ones :scare:


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

I was actually looking at this the other day, I think I might toss something their way- they need more female writers!


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Looks like it's the right time to submit my story about Kharn the master baker.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> Looks like it's the right time to submit my story about Kharn the master baker.



:grin: I choked on my bread roll when I read this!

.


----------



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> Looks like it's the right time to submit my story about Kharn the master baker.


Must be Imperium only tho. Can't have the favorite Khorne flake as the main guy. Altho maybe as an antagonist?


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

They need more Chaos authors. Too few are actually good at them. Let's hope that someone that gets chosen can write some Chaos stuff! 

Now that I think about it... there really isn't anyone truly dedicated to the Chaos side of things... People dabble, but really don't have the grasp! (Published authors is whom I mean.)


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

Dark Apostle Marduk said:


> They need more Chaos authors. Too few are actually good at them. Let's hope that someone that gets *chosen* can write some Chaos stuff!
> 
> Now that I think about it... there really isn't anyone truly dedicated to the Chaos side of things... People dabble, but really don't have the grasp! (Published authors is whom I mean.)


I see what you did there :good:


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

The Diary of Kharn the Betrayer.


6:00- Woke up. NnnNnnnnHHHH! Nails biting. Garkusha greeted me. Killed Garkusha. Ate his face.
6:15- Thought I'd do my morning exercises. Killed a some slaves. I beat them to death with their own limbs. Gggrgrrkkkkk!!!
7:00- Time for some killing. Went to the bridge of the ship to find out if we'd be making planetfall this morning. Captain said we would have to wait until the afternoon as the drop pods weren't ready. Killed him. 
7:05- Killed the entire deck crew. Shit...now nobody can fly the ship.
7:15- Decided to crash the ship into the planet below. Fastest way to get on with my killing.
9:36- Woke up in the wreckage of the ship. Looks like I landed in the middle of the city. Must KILLLL!!!!
9:45- Found only screaming humans. Killed them anyway. The nails bite!! GGNNKKKKK!
11:45- Ran around looking for things to kill. Couldn't find anything so I killed some trees. 
12:05- Finally, the slaves to the corpse Emperor have sent out guardsmen. I killed them and ate their eyes. I allowed one of them to send off a signal for help. I hope they will send better foes. ARRRGGGHH!!!!
12:30- SKULLS! Got bored of waiting to made a castle out of corpses. Hurrr.
12:49- Drop pods inbound. Goooooood!
13:56- I ran to the location of the drop pods. Fists Exemplar. I broke them. Blood. So much blooood. There are more drop pods around here. Hungry. Must eat.
14:00- Ate a Fists Exemplar named Thamtus. Blood good.
14:32- ARRGGHHHHHH!!!!!! A kitten! The weakness of the Blood God. Khorne is powerless against the cuteness of kittens. Tried to smash it. It meowed. THE NAILSSSSS!!! GGNNNNNNNHHKKKKKK!
14:33- Kharn does not flee! Must fight....but sooo cute....arrrrrghhhhhhh.....
14:34- Losing...no.....can't.....so furry......

*End of Diary*


If BL doesn't give me a job, well, they clearly don't know talent when they see it.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

^ there's a book worth reading.


----------



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

> Ran around looking for things to kill. Couldn't find anything so I killed some trees.


Laughed my balls off.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

The only way this makes sense to me is if:
kharn the betrayer = ADB, 
just admit it guys


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

piemelke said:


> The only way this makes sense to me is if:
> kharn the betrayer = ADB,
> just admit it guys


I notice how many hear idolize him like he's a god.

Sir, I must object. 





Abnett or death.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

I did not mean to idolise ADB, for me he is one of the better writers, but I do not feel he is standing out, compared to e.g. Wright/Abnett/Sanders 
as ADB gave the most mature personalisation of Kharn in betrayer....


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Dark Apostle Marduk said:


> They need more Chaos authors. Too few are actually good at them. Let's hope that someone that gets chosen can write some Chaos stuff!
> 
> Now that I think about it... there really isn't anyone truly dedicated to the Chaos side of things... People dabble, but really don't have the grasp! (Published authors is whom I mean.)


*Khan*... can I just say... _*The Diary of Kharn the Betrayer*_. Made me laugh. You have some serious mental health issues! :crazy:
They would not let me give you any more Rep, so here is my own 100 Rep anyway!

I am submitting my summary and 500 word mini-mini-story. It involves the Alpha Legion.
Here goes. Nothing ventured, nothing gained!

.


----------



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

Im planning to go with a story about a temple assassin, preferably vindicare. Some bits on his chilhood, in what kind of environment he grew up, recruitment to schola progenium, and then training/later life as an agent. 

I dont think there has been a book on a life of an assassin so I thought it may be worth a shot.


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

Brobaddon said:


> Im planning to go with a story about a temple assassin, preferably vindicare. Some bits on his chilhood, in what kind of environment he grew up, recruitment to schola progenium, and then training/later life as an agent.
> 
> I don't think there has been a book on a life of an assassin so I thought it may be worth a shot.


There has been at least two, to my knowledge. However, that does sound like a good plot!




Brother Emund said:


> *Khan*... can I just say... _*The Diary of Kharn the Betrayer*_. Made me laugh. You have some serious mental health issues! :crazy:
> They would not let me give you any more Rep, so here is my own 100 Rep anyway!
> 
> I am submitting my summary and 500 word mini-mini-story. It involves the Alpha Legion.
> ...



Brother Emund: Anything is better than nothing. Far too many people worship the corpse emperor. They think they are the "good guys", however they are the ones who follow the hypocrit. The guy who decided it best to toy and betray the true gods! He took it upon himself to take the gifts that were given to him by the true gods, and then run away to hide them. Yet the petty, feeble minds have to have someone to worship or they would falter!!!!

Write about that, buddy.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Well I'm definitely looking to enter. Cooking up a story featuring an Arbite and a Cult of Slaanesh that doesn't do heavy metal covers or run brothels. They're more into "perfect silence" and drugs that make colors dance and shift wildly.

And lots and lots of ritualistic murder.

So not as much fun as Kharne's diary but I like the idea and its madness.


----------



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

Zion said:


> heavy metal covers


I think I would relate Slaneesh more with Futuristic Rave/Dark Electro etc and other stuff where drug usage is common compared to Heavy metal which would be more of Khorne's domain. 

In any case, your story sounds interesting. Do you have a special like for Adeptus Arbites?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Brobaddon said:


> I think I would relate Slaneesh more with Futuristic Rave/Dark Electro etc and other stuff where drug usage is common compared to Heavy metal which would be more of Khorne's domain.
> 
> In any case, your story sounds interesting. Do you have a special like for Adeptus Arbites?


My biggest nerd crush is on the Sisters, but Arbites don't have a lot of fiction which makes it ripe for the picking with new stories. At least that's my thought anyways.

And metal has had LOTS of drug abuse by performers over the years. Cocaine being a popular go to back in the day too. Also it's got more kick ass guitar solos to make your ears bleed and skull melt. :grin:


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Zion said:


> My biggest nerd crush is on the Sisters, but Arbites don't have a lot of fiction which makes it ripe for the picking with new stories. At least that's my thought anyways.


I have just entered my short story... about an Arbitrator verses Alpha Legion! So, I have a bit of competition now then!!!


.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Brother Emund said:


> I have just entered my short story... about an Arbitrator verses Alpha Legion! So, I have a bit of competition now then!!!
> 
> 
> .


I'll try to not crush you too badly. :grin:

Kidding of course. That said who knows how this will play out? Sure the contests are largely a publicity stunt but if it gives me a shot, no matter how slim, I'm taking it.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I agree with @Zion about the heavy metal and Slaanesh over Khorne. For me, I always fall back to the scene in Beavis and Butt-Head Do America, where the pair are hallucinating in the desert.

If that doesn't scream Slaanesh (with maybe a little Tzeentch) I don't know what will


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I have written a short about a Thousand Sons Sorcerer exploring the maze of Tzeentch but it is far from finished, so it will will have to wait until next window. I have another short about Emperor's Children vs. Orks which I could send though.



Euphrati said:


> I was actually looking at this the other day, I think I might toss something their way- they need more female writers!


Agreed!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Well I've sent in my submission finally. We'll see if they have any interest in my little story or not. If not then I'll try again next year.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Good luck all who submitted a story! In a month or two, we should collect them all up as a heresy anthology thread.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi, if you fail this time, please post on my thread:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=204410

.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

I hope that everyone was able to get their submission sent in!

Good luck to all who did.


----------

